# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa

## bozok

*Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa - 1*


Abdullah MURADOĞLU 
[email protected]

*Elli devletin temelinde TEşKİLAT'IN HARCI VAR* 

 

Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun son on yılına imza atan örgüt, Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'dır. Enver Paşa'nın emriyle İttihat ve Terakki'nin seçkin eylemcileri tarafından kurulan örgüt, Meşrutiyet'in ilanında önemli bir rol oynamakla kalmadı, İtalyanlar tarafından işgal edilen Libya'da, daha sonra Balkanlarda, Birinci Dünya Savaşı'nda ve Kuva-yı Milliye'de önemli rol oynadı. 


Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun son on yılına imza atan örgütlerden biri Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'dır. İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti'nin en seçkin fedai ve eylemcileri tarafından kurulan gizli örgüt, Meşrutiyet'in ilanında önemli bir rol oynamakla kalmadı, aynı zamanda İtalyanlar tarafından işgal edilen Libya'da, Balkanlarda ve Birinci Dünya Savaşı'nda inanılmaz bir direniş ve kahramanlık örneği sergiledi. İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti'nin yer altı faaliyetlerinde pişmiş olan eylemcilerden teşkil edilen* "üzel Teşkilat"* 1913'deki Babıali Baskını'nda da önemli rol oynadı. İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti'nin iktidar olmasıyla resmileşen ve uluslar arası nitelik de kazanan Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa, Hind kıtasından Afrika'ya, Orta Doğu'dan Balkanlara, Arap Yarımadası'ndan Orta Asya'ya uzanan İslam dünyasını Osmanlı etrafında birleştirmeyi amaçlıyordu. Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'cılara göre Teşkilat, tanıdık bildik bir gizli servis, bir ajanlar topluluğu değildi. Onlar bir dava etrafında biraraya gelen, güçlerini ve yeteneklerini bu çerçevede birleştiren idealist-lerdi. Onların tek gayesi imparatorluğu ayakta tutmaktı. Hangi etnik kökene ve dine mensup olursa olsun, imparatorluk sınırları içinde herkese yer vardı. Sömürge altında yaşayan Müslüman halklar kendi istiklallerini kazanmalı ve kardeş ülkelerle dayanışma içinde olmalıydı. 

*üRTüLü üDENEKTEN BESLENDİ* 

Gizli Teşkilat'ın giderleri Harbiye Nezareti'nden ve örtülü ödenekten karşılanıyordu. Teşkilat'ın adı resmi olarak Umur-ı şarkiye Dairesi'dir. Merkezi, Nuri Osmaniye Caddesi, şeref Sokak'ta, Tasvir-i Efkar gazetesinin karşısındaki bir binadaydı. Harbiye Nezareti'ne bağlı olarak kurulan teşkilat, İttihat ve Terakki'-nin Meşrutiyet öncesi yer altı çalış-malarının bir ürünü, hatta deva-mıydı. Kara Kemal'den Yenibahçeli Nail'e, Kuşçubaşı Eşref'ten Süleyman Askeri'ye, Yakup Cemil'den ümer Naci'ye kadar, Cemiyet'in pek çok ünlü fedaisi daha sonra Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'da yer aldı. 

*30 BİN ELEMANI VARDI* 

Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa üzerine çok önemli bir çalışma yapan Amerikalı araştırmacı Dr. Philip Stoddard'un elde ettiği bilgilere göre, Teşkilat'ın Hilal olarak adlandırılan İslam dünyasının her yerinde faaliyet gösteren 30 bini aşan mensubu vardı. Resmi yazışmalarda "Hafi Teşkilat" olarak da zikredilen Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nı en dikkat çekici yanlarından biri de ideolojik söylemleriydi. İttihat ve Terakki, Trablusgarp Harbi'nden sonra Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun dağılmasını önleyecek tek çare olarak İttihad-ı İslam projesini devreye soktu. Bu proje kapsamında, başta İngiltere olmak üzere Fransız, Hollanda, Rus ve İtalyan sömürgesi altında yaşayan Müslüman ülkelerde İslam İhtilal Komiteleri kuruluyordu. Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa içinde çeşitli etnik köken-lere sahip idealist subayların yanı sıra yüzlerce aydın, şeyh ve din adamı yer alıyordu. Bedi-üzzaman Said Nursi'den Mehmet Akif'e, Dürzi prens Emir şekip Arslan'dan Mısırlı şeyh Abdulaziz üaviş'e, Tunuslu şeyh Salih şerif et-Tunusi'den Libyalı şeyh Ahmet es-Sunusi'-ye, Hintli Muhammed Bereketullah Efendi'den Ebul Kelam Azad'a, Pakistan'ın ilk devlet başkanı Muhammed Ali'den kardeşi şevket Ali'ye, İbnürreşid'den şeyh Mehdi'ye pek çok ünlü isim Teşkilat'la bir şekilde ilişkiliydi. 

*Herşey Osmanlı'yı korumak için* 

Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın yapısı Osmanlı'nın etnik yapısını içindebarındırıyordu. Hepsinin ortak gayesi, imparatorluğu ayakta tutabilmekti. Kafkas kökenli Kuşçubaşı Eşref, Teşkilat'çıların bu yapısına dikkat çekerek, *"Ben ne Dağıstan rüyalarını gören bir üerkes, ne Arap, ne de Rum'dum; ben Türkçe konuşan Müslüman bir Osmanlıydım"* diyordu. Fuat Bulca da, Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın esas vazifesinin imparatorluğun ayakta kalabilmesi için bağlanılmış olan büyük davaları gerçekleştirecek şahsiyetleri teşkilatlandırmak olduğunu belirterek şöyle diyordu: *"Türk İstiklal Savaşı ile ilk fiili neticesini veren, II. Dünya Harbi nihayetinde ise bütün dünyaya yayılan ve sayısı elliyi geçen müstakil devlet kurdurmuş olan milli uyanışların fikri oluşunda, bizim Teşkilat-ı Mahsusamız'ın büyük himmeti vardır."* 

*Eski Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Bayar da Teşkilat'ın adamı* 

ülke ekonomisinin millileşti-rilmesi de Teşkilat'ın ilgi alanı içindeydi. İstanbul'da Kara Kemal Bey, bu amaçla esnafı örgütlemiş, yerli sermayeye dayanan şirketler kurdurdu. Celal Bayar, Teşkilatı Mahsusa'nın İzmir şubesindeydi. Başlıca görevi Teşkilat ve Parti arasındaki iletişimi sağlamak, yanı sıra İzmir ekonomisini Türkleştirmekti. Kara Kemal ve Celal Bayar Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın Ticariye grubundaydı. üçüncü Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Bayar "Ben de Yazdım" isimli hatıratında Kuşcubaşı Eşref'in gönderdiği bir özel dosyada yer alan bilgilere yer verdi. Buna göre Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa, 1913'te Batı Trakya Hükümeti'ne son verildikten sonra yeniden ikinci defa ve Enver Paşa'nın emriyle kuruldu. Dosyada Eşref Bey, şunları belirtiyordu: *"Gelelim yeni Teşkilat-ı Mahsu-sa'mıza. Enver'in emrinde bir kurul ve Süleyman Askeri reis, ordudan subaylar, hükümet ricalinden yetkili bazı kişiler, yabancı Müslüman memleketlerinden Hilafete bağlı zevattan tanınmış ulema, tanınmış siyasi, milliyetçi ve memleketin kurtulması uğrunda çalışan kimselerle memleketleri için de hidematiyle kendini göstermiş, teferrüt etmiş olanlardan kurulu."* Eşref Bey'in verdiği listede önemli isimler vardı. ürneğin Hindistan'dan Muhammed ve şevket Ali kardeşler, Sih-Ghadr Partisi'nin lideri Dar Hayal bile Teşkilat'la ilişkilidir. Eşref Bey bazı isimleri açıklamıyordu. Halihazırda bu zatlar önemli mevkileri işgal ediyorlardı. 

*Kaybedecek hiçbir şeyimiz yoktu* 

Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın efsanevi şefleinden Eşref Bey, işin en başından beri içindeydi. Teşkilat zaten büyük ölçüde Eşref Bey'in deneyimlerinden yararlandı. Kendisi Teşkilat-ı Mahsusacı'ların ruh yapısını ise şöyle anlatır: *"Birer eski tüfekti bu adamlar-kendilerini vazifeye, vatan hizmetine adamış, ucuz kahramanlıklara, süslü lakırdılara ve sahte tavırlara yüz vermeyen samimi, gerçek vatanseverlerdi. Onların vatanseverliği derin ve içten yaşanan bir duyguydu.(..) Kaybedecek hiçbir şeyimiz yoktu. Davamızın haklı bir dava olduğuna inanmıştık. Sonunda kazanamayacak oluşumuzu göz ardı etmek gayreti içindeydik. Etrafımızdaki dünya yıkılıp gitmeden hiç olmazsa birkaç tane daha küçük zafer elde edebiliriz diye düşünüyorduk."* 

*Enver Paşa'nın talimatıyla kuruldu* 

Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa resmi olarak 1913'te Enver Paşa tarafından kuruldu. İlk başkanı Süleyman Askeri, İkinci Başkanı Ali Başhampa, son başkanı Hüsamettin Ertürk'tür. Esasında Teşkilat, büyük ölçüde Kuşcubaşı Eşref'in eseriydi. Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa ismini öneren Veteriner Rasim Bey'di. Kuşçubaşı Eşref'in de katıldığı bir toplantıda Rasim Bey, *"Bu hareket, kendisine has bir teşkilata dayanıyor. Gayesi kadar, ona katılabilmenin şartları da belirli vasıflar ister. üyle ki başka düşünce ve fikirde olanların bu düzen içinde barınabilmeleri imkansızdır. Bu laalettayin bir hürriyet mücadelesi de değildir. En tehlikeli sahalarda ve anlarda icab eden tedbirleri kendi şuuru ile benimseyen, mutlak müsavatın hakim olduğu, politikadan uzak bir vatan hareketidir. Bence ona en uygun isim Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'dır"* diyordu, Teşkilat kısa sürede benimsendi. Cemal Kutay'ın *"Lavrense Karşı Kuşcubaşı"* adlı kitabında yer aldığına göre şam'da kolağası olan Mustafa Kemal, Kuşcubaşı Selim Sami'yi sahte bir mürur tezkeresi ile Teşkilat yapmak için İzmir'e gönderirken, yazdığı tavsiye mektubunda "Bizim Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa için.." diyordu.

----------


## bozok

*Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa** - 2*
*Abdullah MURADOĞLU* 
[email protected]

*Gizli görevle Libya'ya giden Atatürk halı tüccarı kılığındaydı* 

**

Halı tüccarı kılığında Mısır'a giden Mustafa Kemal'in ve diğer gerillacıların sahte kimlik ve pasaportlarının temin edilmesinden, ünlü Teşkilat-ı Mahsusacı Kara Kemal sorumluydu. 

İttihat ve Terakki'yi İttihad-ı İslam projesine teşvik eden Trablusgarp'ın İtalyanlar tarafından işgal edilmesiydi. İttihat ve Terakki, iktidarın dizginlerini ele geçirdiklerinde bu projeye bel bağladı. İttihatçı eylemciler Libya'da kazandıkları tecrübeden Balkan ve Birinci Dünya savaşlarında da yararlanacaklardı. Enver Paşa'nın liderliğindeki üzel Teşkilat, Libya'da silah, cephane ve profesyonel asker kıtlığına rağmen, mükemmel bir gerilla harbini örgütleyerek, 200 bin kadar İtalyan askerini sahil şeridine kilitlemeyi başarıyordu. Trablusgarp'ta, sonradan çoğu Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'cı olan ünlü isimler gerillacılık yaptı. Bunların başında Mustafa Kemal Paşa, Nuri ve Halil Paşalar, Ali Fethi Okyar, Kuşçubaşı Eşref ve Hacı Selim Sami, Kel Ali lakaplı Ali üetinkaya, ilk tayyareci şehitlerden Sadık Bey, üerkez Reşit Bey, Süleyman Askeri, Fuat Bulca, Yakup Cemil, Nuri Conker, Rauf Orbay gibi isimler yer alıyordu. ünlü Masonlardan Ord.Prof. Mim Kemal üke de yüzbaşı rütbesinde Derne cephesindeydi. Prof. Ayhan Songar'ın babası Nazmi Bey ve ünlü seyyah Abdurreşit İbrahim de Libya'ya giden gönüllü mücahitler arasında yer alıyorlardı. 

*"FUAT, TRABLUSGARP'E GİDİYORUZ, SEN DE GELİYORSUN"* 

Trablusgarp direnişi için üzel Teşkilat, Enver Paşa tarafından gerçekleştirildi. Enver Paşa ve Ali Fethi Okyar binbaşı, Mustafa Kemal Paşa Kolağası rütbesindedir. üzel Teşkilat'ın kuruluşunu Atatürk'ün akrabası Fuat Bulca, Cemal Kutay'ın yayınladığı "Trablusgarp'te Bir Avuç İnsan" adlı anılarında anlatır. Bulca, Mustafa Kemal'in muavinidir. Mustafa Kemal'in Bulca'ya ilk sözü şuydu: "Trablusgarp'e gidiyoruz, sen de geleceksin" olur. Mustafa Kemal, şöyle diyordu: "Enver'in planı şu: Bizler kendi arzumuzla ve hususi bir teşkilat olarak müdafaayı ele alacağız. Harbiye Nezareti de bizi istifa etmiş sayacak. Orada teşkilat yapacağız. Biliyorsun ki ben daha evvel de Trablusgarp'te bulundum. Haleti ruhiyeyi bilirim. Eğer ciddi olarak müdafaaya girişirsek başta Sunusiler olmak üzere halk bize yardım eder. Enver Urbanı teşkilatlandıracak, onların dillerini ve adetlerini bilen arkadaşları beraberimize alacağını söyledi. Eşref bey de geliyor. Mıntıkaları harita üzerinde taksim dahi ettik. Sen benim muavinim olacaksın. Bu akşam Beşiktaş'ta Enver'in evinde toplanacağız. Mahrem tut. Hiç kimse birşey bilmiyor. Mahmut şevket Paşa'yla Enver temas ediyor. Ali Fethi de Cezayir'e geçecek, oradan deniz vasıtasıyla münakele imkanlarını araştıracak." 
Enver Paşa'nın Almanya'da bir hanım arkadaşına yazdığı mektuplardan 

*9 Ekim 1911 (İstanbul)* 

Trablus zavallı memleket. Kaybetti şimdilik. Kimbilir belki de ebediyen... Peki o zaman niye gidiyorum? İslam dünyasının bizden beklediği bir ahlaki görevi yerine getirmek için. 

Bu satırları ayrılmamdan kısa bir süre önce yazıyorum. Bunlar en gizli sırlarımdır. Ne kadar zor ve nankör görevlerin beni beklediğini ancak birkaç kişi biliyor. 
*(İskenderiye'den) 21 Ekim 1911* 

Yarın nihayet gitmeye hazır olacağım, dostunuzun gireceği kılık hakikaten hoşunuza gidecek: uzun mavi elbise, başımda beyaz başörtüsü, beyaz maşlak, altın işlemeli kordon. İşte tam bir Arap şeyhi kıyafeti. 

*11 Kasım 1911* 

Dün akşam 13 saatlik bir gece yürüyüşünden sonra geldim ve aşiret reisleri sonuna kadar İtalyanlara karşı savaşmaya devam etmek için yemin ettiler. Bir yıllık erzak temin edildi, cephane bol, zafer de yeterince var. 
(Kendi Mektuplarında Enver Paşa, M. şükrü Hanioğlu, Der Yayınları) 


*Trablusgarp'ın kapıları Askeri'ye nasıl açıldı?* 

Mısır'ın liman kenti İskenderiye, Trablusgarp'e geçişin kilidi idi. üzel Teşkilat'ın subayları İskenderiye'den hududa, oradan da Trablusgarp'e geçeceklerdi. Teşkilat mensupları subay olduklarını gizlemek zorunda olduklarından sahte kimliklerle yolculuğa çıkacaklardı. Mustafa Kemal halı tüccarı, Süleyman Askeri genç bir molla kılığına bürünmüştü. 1915'te Teşkilat'ın Osmancık Gönüllü Taburu'nun başında Irak'ta şehit düşen Kısıklılı Yüzbaşı Cemil hoca kılığındaydı. Mustafa Kemal yolcuğa çıkmadan önce Fuat Bulca'ya şöyle diyordu: "Hükümet acziyet içinde. Bunu Harbiye Nazırı elem ve üzüntüyle itiraf etti. İstanbul'dan hiçbir yardım göreceğimizi zannetmiyorum. Enver de aynı kanaatte... Evvela o gitmek istiyor. Eşref beyin Mısır'daki muhitinden ve dostlarından istifade edeceğiz. Sevkiyatın tehlikesiz oraya varması için Mısır'ın muhtelif yerlerinde teşkilat yapacak. Takma adlarımızla bu unvanlara uygun mesleklerimizin listesi hazırlanıyor." 

*SAHTE PASAPORTLAR KARA KEMAL'DEN* 

Kara Kemal, üzel Teşkilat'ın İstanbul'daki işleriyle ilgilenecekti. üzel Teşkilat'a seçilecek subayların iaşeleri, yolculukta kullanacakları kıyafetler, sahte kimlik ve pasaportların tanzim edilmesi onun işiydi. Hazırlıklar gizli tutuldu. üzel Teşkilat'ın Hükümetle, İttihat-Terakki merkezi ile irtibatından da Kara Kemal ve şükrü Bey sorumluydu. Kara Kemal Bey'in Karagümrük'teki evi, üzel Teşkilat'ın güvenli eviydi. (Kara Kemal, 1926'da Atatürk'e suikast davasından aranırken intihar etti. Maarif eski nazırı şükrü Bey de aynı davadan idam edildi.) 


*Arusi şeyhi ümer Fevzi Mardin sevkiyat sorumlusuydu* 

Enver Bey'in evinde yapılan gizli toplantıda Mustafa Kemal, Ali Fethi Okyar, Kuşcubaşı Eşref, Mümtaz Bey, Süleyman Askeri, Fuat Bulca ve birkaç subay vardır. Toplantıda büyük bir harita başında çalışılıyordu. Teşkilat, Mısır üzerinden Libya'ya sızacaktı. İngiliz kontrolü altındaki Mısır'dan geçişler tehlikeliydi. Başka bir çare de yoktu. Mısır'da Eşref Bey'in çevresi işe dahil edilicekti. Mısır'ı iyi tanıyan biri daha vardı: ümer Fevzi Mardin. 
Fevzi Bey, üzel Teşkilat'ın İskenderiye'deki sevkiyat ve ikmal sorumlusu tayin edildi. Teşkilat, Trablusgarp'e karadan ve denizden bağlanan yollar üzerindeki merkezlerde güvenilir elemanlar görevlendirecekti. üzel Teşkilat herkese açık olmayacaktı. Profesyonel çeteciler ve idare etme niteliğine sahip güvenilir subaylar yer alacaktı. Enver Paşa, hazırlık için Eşref Bey'in önceden gitmesini istedi. Enver Paşa'nın son sözleri şöyleydi: "Hepimiz yekdiğerini tebrike layıkız. Nizam ve disiplini muhafaza etmek için mutehalli olduğumuz şuura azami riayet içinde, tam bir kardeşlik ve uhuvvet havasını temsil edeceğiz. Allah bizimle beraberdir." 

*İtalyanları kuş gibi avladı* 

Enver Paşa'nın kardeşi Nuri Bey Libya'da keskin nişancılığı ile ün saldı. Pusuya yatan Nuri Paşa'nın, tek başına 100'den fazla İtalyan askerini öldürdüğü dilden dile dolaştı. Kuşcubaşı Eşref de "Uçan şeyh" ünvanını Libya'da kazanıyordu. Tunus, Cezayir ve Sudan'dan gönüllüler akıyordu. Cezayir'li Emir Abdulkadir'in oğlu Emir Ali Paşa ile Tunuslu şeyh Salih şerif Tunusi de Eşref Beyin davetiyle Trablusgarp'e geldi.

----------


## bozok

*Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa** - 3*
*Abdullah MURADOĞLU* 
[email protected]

*İslam dünyası Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'ya destek verdi* 


** 

*Zenci Musa her yerde savaştı, veremden öldü* 
Sudan'dan gönüllü olarak Libya'ya gelen Zenci Musa, Kuşcubaşı Eşref'e baba gibi bağlandı. ülene kadar Osmanlı idealleri için savaştı. 
Sudan'lı gönüllüler arasında meşhur bir isim vardı. İki metreyi aşan dev cüssesiyle bu siyahi müslüman, Akif'in şiirinde yer alan Zenci Musa'ydı. Eşref Bey'e bir baba gibi bağlanan Zenci Musa, onun 1917'de Hayber'de esir edilişine dek yanından ayrılmadı. Zenci Musa, Yemen'deki Osmanlı kumandanına teslim edilmesi gereken emanetleri kurtardı. Ali Sait Paşa'ya emanetleri teslim ederken ağlayan Musa Bey, "üok şükür başardık ve hazineyi teslim edebildik. Fakat Eşref beyimizin düşmanın eline düşmesine müsaade ettik" diyordu. Zenci Musa Yemen'de İngilizlere esir düştü. Serbest bırakıldığında İstanbul'a döndü. Eşref Bey Malta'da esirdi. Ali Sait Paşa, "Eşref'in Arabı" ve "Eşref'in komandosu" olarak anılan Zenci Musa hakkında "O bizim cengaver Musa'dır. Yemen'e bize para getiren adam" diyordu. Gümrük hamallarına kahya oldu, diğer hamallar gibi yük taşıdı. İngiliz işgal kumandanı General Harrington onu kocaman bir çuvalı tek eliyle kaldırırken görüp maiyetine istemiş, ancak "Benim bir tek efendim ve kumandanım var. Onu bekliyorum" cevabını almış. 


Libya'nın işgali İslam dünyasını ayağa kaldırdı. Hindistan'ın şehirlerinde sokağa dökülen halk, İtalyan konsolosluklarına saldırdı. şiisiyle Sünnisiyle, Hint müslümanları bir oldu. Hint gazeteleri İtalyan işgalini kınayan kara çerçeyeye alınmış başlıklarla çıktı 

Osmanlı hükümetinin resmi sorumluluğu dışında olmak üzere üzel Teşkilat kurarak İtalyan işgali altındaki Libya'ya giden Enver Paşa ve arkadaşları Trablusgarp ve Bingazi'de aşiretleri örgütledi. Enver Paşa'nın Libya halkı üzerindeki etkisi çok yüksekti. Sunusi şeyhi Ahmet şerif, Enver Paşa'nın en önemli destekçisiydi. şeyh Sunusi, İttihad-ı İslam siyasetinin önemli bir unsuru olacaktı. Sudan, Cezayir, Mısır ve Tunus gibi yakın bölgelerden Libya'ya gönüllü akıyordu. Cezayir'den Emir Abdulkadir'in oğlu Emir Ali Paşa ve Tunuslu köklü bir ulema ailesinden şeyh Salih şerif Tunusi, Eşref Bey'in çalışmaları sonucunda gönüllü kuvvetlere katılıyordu. 
*YARALARIMIZA İDRAR DüKüYORDUK* 

Avrupa, işgalci İtalyanlara büyük destek verirken Libyalı direnişçiler binbir güçlükle boğuşuyordu. Eşref Bey, Cemal Kutay'a verdiği anılarında şöyle diyordu: "Hiçbir harpte, Trablusgarp'te olduğu kadar yalnızlığımızı hissetmemiştik. üöl ortasında idik. Yaralarımızı saracak pamuğumuz, tentürdiyotumuz yoktu. İçinde amonyak vardır diye yaraların üzerine idrar döküyorduk. Biz bu yoksulluk içinde iken, İtalya, hıristiyanlık aleminin yardımına mazhardı. Kızılhaç'a mensup prensesler, Avrupa saraylarının kadın şahsiyetleri, Vatikan'ın dünyanın dört tarafından davet ettiği her mezhepteki kadınlık müesseseleri, sanki İtalya kendi topraklarından bir kısmını kurtarıyor da bizler istilacı imişiz gibi karşımızda yer aldı. Ele geçirdiğimiz İtalyan eşyası içinde neler yoktu? Bu hediyeler arasında 'Barbarlara karşı harp eden İtalyan askerine minnet' cümleleri ve bunların altında Güney ve Kuzey Amerika'yı, Avusturalya'yı, Kanada'yı, Yeni Zelanda'yı temsil eden halk imzaları vardı. Kendilerine hiçbir fenalığımız dokunmamış insanlar, bizi yanlış tanıtmış olanların günahlarıyla karşımızda idiler." 
*'şERİF HüSEYİN İHANETİ OLMAYABİLİRDİ'* 

Eşref Bey, Hıristiyan dünyasına karşı Hindistan Müslüman Cemiyeti'ni harekete geçirdi. Kalküta, Delhi, Keşmir ve Karaçi'de halk sokağa döküldü, İtalyan konsoloslukları saldırıya uğradı. şiisiyle Sünnisiyle, Hint müslümanları bir oldu. Hint gazeteleri İtalyan işgalini kınayan başlıklarla çıktı. Pek çok ülkede tepkiler sokağa taştı. Bütün bunlar, İttihatçıları İttihad-ı İslam'a teşvik etti. Eşref Bey'in itirafları ilginçti: "Trablusgarp harbi bizim hangi kuvvetlere istinad edebileceğimizi tereddüde mahal kalmadan isbat etti. Arabistan'da şehir merkezlerinde İngiltere ve Fransa'nın menfaatleriyle sarhoş olan ve siyaseti meslek olarak benimseyenler haricindeki büyük kitle, bilhassa bedeviler devletimize sadık idiler. Biz Trablusgarp'te yerlilerden gördüğümüz alaka ve sadakati her tarafta göreceğimizi düşünüp tedbirler alsaydık ne şerif Hüseyin ihaneti olurdu, ne Filistin'i ne Suriye'yi ne Irak'ı bu kadar hazin dekorlar ve şartlar içinde kaybetmezdik. Büyük hatamız iş işten geçtikten sonra aklımızın -o da maalesef hatalı şekilde- başımıza gelmiş olmasıdır. Trablusgarp'ta Mısır bize en cömert şekilde el uzattı. Halkın kalbi bizimleydi. Sunusiler bize inanarak kanlarını döktüler. Yemenliler bize ikram ettiler. Bizi gadre uğramış büyük bir milletin çocukları olarak, kara günlerimizde kendi topraklarının şerefli müdafileri saydılar." 


 

*İNGİLİZ GENERALİ TERSLEDİ* 
Hamallık yaptığı sırada Anadolu'ya cephane sevkiyatında görev alan Zenci Musa, emekli maaşını "Millet aç... Ben bunu alamam" diyerek kabul etmemiş. Eşref Bey'in anlattığına göre hastalandığında devlet hastanesine yük olmamak için şeyh Ata Efendi'nin şeyhi olduğu üzbekler Tekkesi'ne sığınmış. Vefat ettiğinde bavulunda kefeni ve Osmanlı haritası varmış. Bir de Eşref Bey'in soluk bir resmi. Eşref Bey, onun için, "Ben Malta'dan kurtulup Milli Mücadele'nin bayrağını açanlardan birisi olmak şerefine mazhar olduğum günlerde, Musa, o benim kahraman Arabım, veremden ölmüş" diyecekti. 
Merhum Akif, Zenci Musa'yı Eşref Bey'le birlikte Nasihat Heyeti'nin Arabistan yolculuğunda tanımıştı. Akif, Sudan'ın bu vefakar evladını şiirine alarak şöyle diyordu: "Eşref beyin emireri Zenci Musa/İsa Peygambere omuzlarını ödünç verir/Ve Peygamber bu sayede Göke tırmanabilir" 
*Hükümet darbesi yaptılar* 
Edirne'nin düşüşü de İslam dünyasında infiale yol açtı. Edirne'yi savunmadan Bulgarlara verme niyetinde olan Hükümet, kendi idam fermanını da imzaladı. İttihat ve Terakki, Enver Paşa'nın reisliğinde bir gizli toplantı yaptı. Sadrazam Kamil Paşa görevinden istifa ettirilecekti. Operasyon Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa tarafından gerçekleştirilecekti. 
*KAMİL PAşA İSTİFA ETTİ* 
23 Ocak 1913 günü gerçekleşen Babıali Baskını'nda Enver Paşa beyaz bir atın üstünde şimdi İstanbul Valiliği olan binaya geldi. Binaya giden ara sokaklar ve caddeler üzel Teşkilat'ın kontrolündeydi. Hükümet binasını koruyan askerler Enver Paşa'yı görünce silahlarını indiriyordu. ümer Naci'nin ateşli bir nutuk çekmesinden sonra içeri girdiler. Teşkilat'ın ünlü fedaileri Yakup Cemil, Sapancalı Hakkı, Filibeli Hilmi, Mümtaz Bey, Enver Paşa'nın yanındaydı. Harbiye Nazırı Nazım Paşa, darbecilere engel olmak isteyince Yakup Cemil tetiğe bastı. Konak'ta biri darbeci, dört ceset vardı. Enver Paşa kan dökülmemesi için talimat vermişti. En ufak bir harekette tetiğe basmayı huy haline getiren Yakup Cemil dur durak bilmiyordu. Sadrazam Kamil Paşa istifa mektubunu imzaladı. Yeni Sadrazam Mahmut şevket Paşa'ydı. Yeni bir dönem başlıyordu. 
*Libyalılar, Enver Paşa'yı gözyaşlarıyla uğurladı* 
Osmanlı Devleti'nin Trablusgarp Harbi'yle meşgul olmasını fırsat bilen Bulgaristan, Yunanistan, Sırbistan ve Karadağ birleşerek, 8 Ekim 1912'de Osmanlı Devleti'ne karşı savaş açtılar. Osmanlı ordusu üatalca önlerine kadar çekildi. 8 Kasım 1912'de Yunanlılar Selanik'i işgal etti. 17 Kasım 1912'de Bulgarların İstanbul'u almak için yaptıkları taarruzlar geri püskürtüldü. Bulgarların saldırısı sonunda 26 Mart 1912'de Edirne, ardından Yanya ve İşkodra düştü. 1. Balkan Savaşı, 30 Mayıs 1913'te imzalanan Londra Antlaşması'yla sona erdi. Osmanlı Devleti'nin başkentine birkaç saatlik mesafedeki Edirne düştüğünde Trablusgarp'te savaşan üzel Teşkilat'ın başkanı Enver Paşa geri dönmek zorunda kaldı. Libyalıların gözyaşları içinde, milli marşlarla, tekbirlerle dualarla uğurladığı Enver Paşa İstanbul'a doğru yeni bir maceraya yelken açarken, arkasında muhteşem bir direniş, kulaktan kulağa yayılan destanlar bırakıyordu. 
*ümer Muhtar silah arkadaşı Atatürk'ten yardım istedi* 
Birinci Cihan Harbi'nden sonra Libya'da direnişin simgesi olan şeyh ümer Muhtar Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın komutasında savaşan Sunusi gönüllüler arasındaydı. İtalyan işgali sırasında Kasur Zaviyesi imamı olan ümer Muhtar, 1931'de İtalyanlara esir düşerek idam edildi. 20 yıl savaştıktan sonra şehit olan ümer Muhtar'ın cesareti Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa subaylarının dikkatini çekmişti. Sunusi şeyhleri, bir gönüllü müfrezesine kumanda eden ümer Muhtar hakkında subaylara, "Böyle on tane ümer Muhtar olsa bize yeter" diyorlardı. Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'dan gerillacılığı öğrenen ümer Muhtar, Cumhuriyet döneminde, eski silah arkadaşı Atatürk'e mektup yazarak destek istedi. Bu mektuplar cevapsız kaldı. Orhan Koloğlu'nun Libya Kralı İdris Sunusi'nin başbakanlığını yapan babası Sadullah Efendi'nin naklettiğine göre, mektuplar Atatürk'e ulaşmamış. Libyalılar Türkiye'ye uzun süre kırılmışlar. İşin gerçeğini bir İngiliz ajanı, Sadullah Bey'e açıklamış. Buna göre İtalyan işgal kuvvetleri komutanı faşist Mareşal Rodolfo Graziani, bu mektupları ele geçirerek saklamış. 
*Müslüman olan İngiliz ajanı Libya'da şehit oldu* Sudan'dan gelen gönüllülerden biri de eski İngiliz istihbaratçı 'İngiliz Osman'dı. Enver Paşa, bir hanım arkadaşına yazdığı mektupta, şehit düşen İngiliz Osman için şöyle diyordu: "Kampımızda buraya gelmeden önce siyasi nedenlerle Müslüman olan İngiliz bir asker vardı. Hayatımda hiç karşılaşmadığım bir gözüpekliğe sahip, hakikaten çok iyi çocuktu. İtalyan dikenli tellerinin altından kayıp onların kalelerine girmek onun için spordu. Geçen gün Derne Vadisi'nde adamlarımla öldürüldüler, yaralandılar ve İtalyanlar tarafından götürüldüler. Hepimiz nasıl seviyorduk onu. Bu akşam yine, asıl adı Stuart Smallwood olan Osman adlı bu zavallı İngiliz kahramanı deforme olmuş ve antipatik suratıyla düşündüm. Onu yine de çok seviyor ve olağanüstü yiğitliğine hayrandım. Heyhat. şimdi öldü ve cesedi İtalyanların ellinde. İsmini yaşatmak için herşeyi yapacağım. Ailesinin altın imtiyaz madalyasını alması için Harbiye Nezareti'ne yazdım, annesi şefkat Madalyası alacak ve ismi Harbiye Nezareti'nin altın defterine kazınacak. Ona gelince, o herhalde mutlu, huzurlu ve mennundur."

----------

